# UCLA Creative Writing Samples



## uzma (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello all!
I'm winding down my app for an MFA Screenwriting at UCLA for fall 2013 and wondering whether it is acceptable to send a pilot, episode 2, as well as a partial screenplay, and some poetry. They don't specify what they want on the website. They say up to 200 pages of your best creative material. Any advise?


----------

